# Coach X Jean-Michel Basquiat



## toujours*chic

Thought I would start a new thread for this new collaboration that just dropped online. I bought these- I am into small bags lately and I actually like the street artwork. Could not resist pez as well.


----------



## ildera5

Ooh, thanks for the head's up. I didn't see them advertised on the CDN site but found them after doing a search .


----------



## Riezky

Another thank you for the heads up, and great choices! Cannot for the life of me decide between the black camera bag and the rogue brief 25. Love the look of the camera bag, wondering what can fit in it if someone has seen it in person?


----------



## zinacef

I bought the Allie camera bag in black and I hope my iPhone fits, the size listed is wrong.   I hope somebody that has this can chime in.TIA.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

I thought I knew what I wanted but now I don't know. More and more looks good to me.


----------



## toujours*chic

zinacef said:


> I bought the Allie camera bag in black and I hope my iPhone fits, the size listed is wrong.   I hope somebody that has this can chime in.TIA.


I have not seen it either irl. I bought it sight unseen-I too hope my essentials fit. I love the black as well- it was a tough choice.


----------



## holiday123

SA sent me a video. It fits a iPhone pro max, small wallet and some keys. I have a video of what fits, but no idea how to upload here. @toujours*chic


----------



## Daisy22

I can't decide I want many many items, but have recently shopped a lot at the Nordstrom designer clearance.





which of these two would you get?


----------



## Wendyann7

Daisy22 said:


> I can't decide I want many many items, but have recently shopped a lot at the Nordstrom designer clearance.
> 
> View attachment 4842084
> 
> View attachment 4842085
> 
> which of these two would you get?


# 2 Pez Rogue


----------



## AstroLiz

Daisy22 said:


> I can't decide I want many many items, but have recently shopped a lot at the Nordstrom designer clearance.
> 
> View attachment 4842084
> 
> View attachment 4842085
> 
> which of these two would you get?


I’d get the famous bag


----------



## Riezky

Daisy22 said:


> I can't decide I want many many items, but have recently shopped a lot at the Nordstrom designer clearance.
> 
> View attachment 4842084
> 
> View attachment 4842085
> 
> which of these two would you get?



Pez! That’s the one I would have gotten if I could convince myself I should get another rogue


----------



## Teagaggle

Posted pics & approx measurements of the small rogue brief in the fall/winter thread.


----------



## Nancy in VA

I really love this bag - fits all my essentials - leather is nice and love the strap


----------



## hedges

Daisy22 said:


> I can't decide I want many many items, but have recently shopped a lot at the Nordstrom designer clearance.
> 
> View attachment 4842084
> 
> View attachment 4842085
> 
> which of these two would you get?


I saw both of these in store and I picked the Pez one because the interior side compartments are leather and they're not on the Famous one.


----------



## Daisy22

Nancy in VA said:


> I really love this bag - fits all my essentials - leather is nice and love the strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842222


Is that the same strap they sell separately?


----------



## Punkkitten

Teagaggle said:


> Posted pics & approx measurements of the small rogue brief in the fall/winter thread.
> View attachment 4842189
> View attachment 4842191


That size is actually quite nice


----------



## VSOP

Is this collection not coming with a dust bag?
I just received my rogue slim brief and no dust bag.
Is that because it is from the men’s collection?


----------



## Teagaggle

VSOP said:


> Is this collection not coming with a dust bag?
> I just received my rogue slim brief and no dust bag.
> Is that because it is from the men’s collection?


I purchased mine at a store & it came with a 1941 dust bag.


----------



## AstroLiz

VSOP said:


> Is this collection not coming with a dust bag?
> I just received my rogue slim brief and no dust bag.
> Is that because it is from the men’s collection?


I only bought the bag charm and I got a small bag.  I bought it in store.


----------



## VSOP

Teagaggle said:


> I purchased mine at a store & it came with a 1941 dust bag.





AstroLiz said:


> I only bought the bag charm and I got a small bag.  I bought it in store.



Aww man! I bought it in the store but had them ship it to me, no dust bag in sight.

But!  This bag is so freakin cute! I like the silver hardware too.


----------



## YuYu90

I've been pretty good about not buying bags, but I could not resist this collection. It's so cute! Can confirm that the belt bag fits the Note 20 Ultra which is massive. I had to ask for a dust bag in store because this bag in the collection does not come with one.


----------



## YuYu90

toujours*chic said:


> Thought I would start a new thread for this new collaboration that just dropped online. I bought these- I am into small bags lately and I actually like the street artwork. Could not resist pez as well.
> 
> View attachment 4841489
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841490


I really wanted that first bag, but my phone didn't fit in it


----------



## toujours*chic

YuYu90 said:


> I really wanted that first bag, but my phone didn't fit in it


I am so old school- I still have a flip phone so hopefully that fits. But it is not a deal-breaker if it doesn't for me- I don't really use a cell except for work and website texts. My bag + charm are enroute so still have not seen either irl


----------



## SLI1

My first Rogue.


----------



## VSOP

AstroLiz said:


> I only bought the bag charm and I got a small bag.  I bought it in store.



My bag charm came in a small bag. The rogue brief did not have a dust bag included.


----------



## VSOP

SLI1 said:


> My first Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4846020



vey nice for first one!


----------



## SLI1

VSOP said:


> My bag charm came in a small bag. The rogue brief did not have a dust bag included.


My rogue 25 came with a white satiny dust bag. The store didn’t have the Pez key fob so I ordered it to add to the bag.


----------



## SLI1

VSOP said:


> My bag charm came in a small bag. The rogue brief did not have a dust bag included.


Maybe stop by the store with your bag, tell them what happened & request a dust bag. Or call customer service to request one.


----------



## VSOP

SLI1 said:


> Maybe stop by the store with your bag, tell them what happened & request a dust bag. Or call customer service to request one.



Yeah I have one now.


----------



## holiday123

ok the triangle bag in the men's line looks really cool, not sure I can pay $595 for it though with only 1 picture. anyone seen this bag in person yet?


----------



## VSOP

holiday123 said:


> ok the triangle bag in the men's line looks really cool, not sure I can pay $595 for it though with only 1 picture. anyone seen this bag in person yet?



There was one on display at the store. It is large, The picture makes it look small.  It comes with a strap and a wrist strap. It looks cool but not functional IMO. I couldn’t pull it off, lol. I played around with it while in the store.


----------



## holiday123

VSOP said:


> There was one on display at the store. It is large, The picture makes it look small.  It comes with a strap and a wrist strap. It looks cool but not functional IMO. I couldn’t pull it off, lol. I played around with it while in the store.



Thank you! I can't do large and cumbersome.


----------



## shminbabe

Not sure, the one I saw that was sold separately was in the cream color.


----------



## LOVEsersen

I got the cream one for my Alie




The black one


They sell separately.


----------



## AstroLiz

Looks like they sold out of the Pez key ring


----------



## Nancy in VA

Daisy22 said:


> Is that the same strap they sell separately?


I believe the leather strap is the same but my bag strap has silver hardware as opposed to brass


----------



## winter_knight

LOVEsersen said:


> I got the cream one for my Alie
> View attachment 4848926
> View attachment 4848925
> 
> 
> The black one
> View attachment 4848934
> 
> They sell separately.


What does it say on the cream strap?


----------



## zjones

LOVEsersen said:


> View attachment 4848925



What bag is this?


----------



## holiday123

zjones said:


> What bag is this?


Alie. Looks to be in Hong Kong.


----------



## LOVEsersen

winter_knight said:


> What does it say on the cream strap?


It says:
I FEEL LIKE A CITIZEN IT’S TIME TO GO AND COME BACK A DRIFTER


----------



## LOVEsersen

zjones said:


> What bag is this?



It’s Alie, seems only available in Asia.


----------



## winter_knight

LOVEsersen said:


> It says:
> I FEEL LIKE A CITIZEN IT’S TIME TO GO AND COME BACK A DRIFTER


Thanks


----------



## winter_knight

LOVEsersen said:


> It’s Alie, seems only available in Asia.
> View attachment 4850940
> View attachment 4850939
> View attachment 4850936
> 
> View attachment 4850944


This reminds me of a Dior bag


----------



## SLI1

Yay! The Pez dispenser keychain came in the mail today!


----------



## youngprof

SLI1 said:


> View attachment 4851684
> 
> Yay! The Pez dispenser keychain came in the mail today!



Love it! Mine should come today - I just ordered a Courier Carryall in black from Neiman Marcus (they had a promotion so I got it for $100 off), and was planning to add the Pez dispenser keychain to that bag.


----------



## OneMoreDay

I saw the collection in person yesterday. I really liked it. According to the SA, it's all sold out in West Malaysia. The standout was the Large Rogue but it was pretty heavy on its own so I'd go for the Small. Stunning attention to detail. Pez Rogue has suede side panels. I also saw the black backpack in the window display and it was beautiful.


----------



## VSOP

OneMoreDay said:


> I saw the collection in person yesterday. I really liked it. According to the SA, it's all sold out in West Malaysia. The standout was the Large Rogue but it was pretty heavy on its own so I'd go for the Small. Stunning attention to detail. Pez Rogue has suede side panels. I also saw the black backpack in the window display and it was beautiful.



I wonder how it’s doing in the US?


----------



## SouthTampa

Why did I click on the sub folder .   I love Basquiat.   Next to Picasso, he is my favorite artist.    Just love his work.    I love art so much that my two dogs are named Dali and Braque.   Anyway, I just ordered the black tee shirt.    As a side note, I ordered today as Raktuken has 10% back today only.   Just thought I would pass that along.


----------



## OneMoreDay

VSOP said:


> I wonder how it’s doing in the US?


I wonder too. Malaysia gets pretty limited quantities of limited edition collections so stuff gets sold out relatively quickly.


----------



## OneMoreDay

SouthTampa said:


> Why did I click on the sub folder .   I love Basquiat.   Next to Picasso, he is my favorite artist.    Just love his work.    I love art so much that my two dogs are named Dali and Braque.   Anyway, I just ordered the black tee shirt.    As a side note, I ordered today as Raktuken has 10% back today only.   Just thought I would pass that along.


I was wearing a Uniqlo x Basquiat tshirt when I went to the store.  I didn't even realise Coach was doing another collaboration.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I purchased this piece from my boutique.


----------



## crazycatlady76

I was gifted the Pez Rogue for a work anniversary (I had my choice of any Coach bag).  It's the most stunning bag I own.  I hadn't been familiar with Basquiat prior to this release and don't usually like artist collabs.  As soon as I saw it I knew I had to have it.  We happened to be at the store on the day of release.  My store was sold out of the Pez charm so as soon as it was available online I ordered it as well.  Online photos do this line no justice.


----------



## VSOP

crazycatlady76 said:


> I was gifted the Pez Rogue for a work anniversary (I had my choice of any Coach bag).  It's the most stunning bag I own.  I hadn't been familiar with Basquiat prior to this release and don't usually like artist collabs.  As soon as I saw it I knew I had to have it.  We happened to be at the store on the day of release.  My store was sold out of the Pez charm so as soon as it was available online I ordered it as well.  Online photos do this line no justice.



That is a nice gift! Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## papertiger

Daisy22 said:


> I can't decide I want many many items, but have recently shopped a lot at the Nordstrom designer clearance.
> 
> View attachment 4842084
> 
> View attachment 4842085
> 
> which of these two would you get?



Brown


----------



## Wendyann7

papertiger said:


> Brown


Did Pez Rogue go on sale at Nordstrom?  It's showing as sold out : (


----------



## SEWDimples

lorihmatthews said:


> I purchased this piece from my boutique.
> 
> View attachment 4875823
> View attachment 4875824


Love this bag! It is so unique. Glad to add it to my collection. I should do a family pic of my complete collection.


----------



## KayyCee

lorihmatthews said:


> I purchased this piece from my boutique.
> 
> View attachment 4875823
> View attachment 4875824


Beautiful! I've never seen this piece of this collection !


----------



## SEWDimples

Some new pieces to my JMB collection.

Ivory Rogue 39



Black Famous Rogue 25



Outlet Ivory Pouch



Outlet Black Famous Pouch


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Some new pieces to my JMB collection.
> 
> Ivory Rogue 39
> View attachment 5263394
> 
> 
> Black Famous Rogue 25
> View attachment 5263393
> 
> 
> Outlet Ivory Pouch
> View attachment 5263396
> 
> 
> Outlet Black Famous Pouch
> View attachment 5263395


Twins friend


----------



## momofgirls

SEWDimples said:


> Some new pieces to my JMB collection.
> 
> Ivory Rogue 39
> View attachment 5263394
> 
> 
> Black Famous Rogue 25
> View attachment 5263393
> 
> 
> Outlet Ivory Pouch
> View attachment 5263396
> 
> 
> Outlet Black Famous Pouch
> View attachment 5263395


Do u think the Rogue 39 is too big for everyday use?


----------



## SEWDimples

momofgirls said:


> Do u think the Rogue 39 is too big for everyday use?


My apologies for delay, but just now seeing your question. I have not had a chance to use it since pandemic. I would not use it daily bc it does have weight to it, plus it is Ivory. Black one might be more appropriate.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

momofgirls said:


> Do u think the Rogue 39 is too big for everyday use?


Depends on what you carry…if you carry a few things then yes….


----------



## Hyacinth

SEWDimples said:


> My apologies for delay, but just now seeing your question. I have not had a chance to use it since pandemic. I would not use it daily bc it does have weight to it, plus it is Ivory. Black one might be more appropriate.



@SEWDimples, I hope you can help. A new poster at the Authenticate thread is asking about the authenticity of a "Basquiat" item. I'm hoping you can supply one or two creed and serial photos from your collection from bags that were bought directly from Coach either in person or online? I haven't been able to find any genuine creed photos I can trust, and the new member's photos include something that worries me. Can you look at the photo of the paperwork included with the bag being questioned and see if something doesn't seem right?






						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com
				





If you can find time to take clear pix of at least one creed, please post it in the Authenticate thread, maybe as a Reply to my post below. Any advice you can give about real vs fake Basquiat items would also be welcome:






						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




We had an apparently fake J-MB item last December too, check out the link in my Reply above.


Thanks very much!


----------



## SEWDimples

Hyacinth said:


> @SEWDimples, I hope you can help. A new poster at the Authenticate thread is asking about the authenticity of a "Basquiat" item. I'm hoping you can supply one or two creed and serial photos from your collection from bags that were bought directly from Coach either in person or online? I haven't been able to find any genuine creed photos I can trust, and the new member's photos include something that worries me. Can you look at the photo of the paperwork included with the bag being questioned and see if something doesn't seem right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can find time to take clear pix of at least one creed, please post it in the Authenticate thread, maybe as a Reply to my post below. Any advice you can give about real vs fake Basquiat items would also be welcome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had an apparently fake J-MB item last December too, check out the link in my Reply above.
> 
> 
> Thanks very much!


Hi Hyacinth. I wish I could help, I'm not able to check the creed and take pics.


----------

